
IBM's Watson is starting to be tested in the real world - edward
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21669609-watson-ibms-attempt-crack-market-artificial-intelligence-starting
======
liamzebedee
> Transcribing a minute of speech costs 2 cents

It's a shame that the public API (Bluemix) isn't nearly as effective as what I
presume the private one is for their business clients. I tried the speech-to-
text services and it made too many errors to be any sort of useful.

